# Update from the Soggy Dollar, BVI



## RNCollins (Sep 27, 2017)

Update from the Soggy Dollar Bar, Jost Van Dyke, BVI
September 27, 2017 / message from FaceBook post

*"A Message from the Shady Guy following the devastating Hurricanes Irma & Maria*

Hello from White Bay, Jost Van Dyke

Let us start by saying Thank You for all the love and support sent our way over the last few weeks -  we are so grateful to report that the entire Soggy Dollar family is alive and safe after the devastating Hurricane Irma that hit us on September 6th, followed by Hurricane Maria two weeks later. Jost Van Dyke, along with all of the neighboring British and U.S Virgin Islands, was extremely damaged.  Residents are being forced to evacuate for unknown periods of time as their homes, businesses, and places of work are no longer standing.  White Bay was hit hard by the eye of the storm with winds up to 215 mph and a huge storm surge leaving Soggy Dollar in ruins.  Our hotel, boutique, and beautiful palm trees are no longer, but we are happy to say our infamous bar, which has seen many painkillers in its day, is still standing!

Our General Managers Jamie Gladman & Stacy Bachali worked tirelessly to prepare SDB and our island for the storms, and they continue to face the Irma & Maria aftermath head on with strength and courage to make sure our employees and surrounding neighbors on Jost Van Dyke are safe with food, water, & love.

Jost Van Dyke has a long road ahead with the rebuilding of power, water, and communication, but we know the love and strength that this island has will help us recover quickly.  Once we have a chance to take a deep breath (and maybe a few painkillers) we will work towards the re-birth of the Soggy Dollar Bar.  47 years young, SDB has so much more to give!

We are in the process of coordinating a relief fund to help support the restoration of White Bay & Jost Van Dyke, BVI. We appreciate all the love and support during this time of recovery and can't wait to get back to the days of palm trees and painkillers. Stay tuned!

We will continue to spread the Soggy Love worldwide through memories, music and, swag.  Our webstore, based in St John, VI was also effected by the storms, but we will be re-launching in the near future!  In the meantime, keep listening to Soggy Dollar Radio until we can open the "doors" to Soggy Dollar Bar on Jost Van Dyke again.

Let's Raise a Painkiller!

Jerry, Tish, Kevin, Annie, Jamie & Stacy"


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 8, 2017)

Posting from the Soggy Dollar Bar Facebook site:
October 18, 2017


“If this bar could talk...

This bar survived not one, but TWO Cat 5 hurricanes, but unfortunately the beauty of White Bay was not so lucky...

White Bay is an extraordinary place that leaves a mark on everyone's heart... the luscious palm trees, pristine white beach, & of course, the delicious painkillers keep us coming back again & again.  For that reason, Soggy Dollar has established the SOGGY DOLLAR - VIRGIN ISLANDS COMMUNITY FUND to help get it back to the little piece of paradise we all know it to be!

Help us Rebuild the palm trees, Revive the economy and neighborhood, so some day soon we can all Imbibe in some Painkillers!

DONATE HERE:  http://www.soggydollar.com/

CHECKS MADE PAYABLE: 
Charlottesville Area Community Foundation
Memo: Soggy Dollar- Virgin Islands Fund
114 4th Street S.E.
Charlottesville, VA 22902

In addition to the fund, we are launching 'I HEART SOGGY' Limited Edition Merchandise... Spread the Soggy Love!

SHOP HERE: www.shopsoggy.com

Thank you for all the continued love & support!

#SoggyDollarVirginIslandsCommunityFund #soggydollarbar #whitebay #jostvandyke #palmtrees #painkillers #RebuildReviveImbibe #mashedup #givetanksferlife 

The fund is being held by The Charlottesville Area Community Foundation, a 501(c)(3) charitable organization and donations are tax deductible.  Net proceeds from the Soggy Dollar online boutique will go to the fund, but are not tax deductible.”


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 8, 2017)

Post from the Soggy Dollar Facebook site:
October 23, 2017

“Thank you BVI Strong Flotilla for stopping by yesterday for special Sunday Funday to raise money for the Soggy Dollar - Virgin Islands Community Fund-- over $3000 raised!!  

We can't wait to get back to the days of Palm Trees & Painkillers-- stay tuned to our Facebook page for official open date. 

Until then, help support The Soggy Dollar - Virgin Islands Community Fund rebuild the palm trees, revive the economy and neighborhood, so some day soon we can all imbibe some Painkillers soon!”

DONATE HERE: http://www.soggydollar.com/


----------



## easyrider (Nov 8, 2017)

I wonder when their live stream goes back online. Soggy Dollar and Foxy's live stream are currently offline.

Bill


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 18, 2017)

Does the island have power yet?


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 29, 2017)

Post taken from the Soggy Dollar Facebook page:
November 26, 2017

“Shade is on the way!! How would you like to own a piece of White Bay?

Help us restore the natural beauty of White Bay & Jost Van Dyke.  The search for those perfect palm trees has begun.... and you have a chance to Adopt a Palm!  Your name will forever be a part of White Bay's shadiness...

Click here to donate & for more information: www.soggydollar.com

We appreciate all the continued love & support... Can't wait to get back to the shady days of Palm Trees & Painkillers!”


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 29, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Does the island have power yet?



I don’t know if Jost Van Dyke has power yet.

We stopped at the Soggy Dollar on our Tradewinds cruise in May 2017.  I think White Bay is one of the most beautiful beaches in the Caribbean.


----------



## RNCollins (Dec 10, 2017)

From The Soggy Dollar Bar Facebook post:
December 9, 2017

"Guess who's back, back again,
Shady's back, tell a friend..."

“93 days after two Cat 5 hurricanes, the painkillers are flowing again...  SOGGY DOLLAR BAR IS OFFICIALLY OPEN!

Can't wait to have y'all back here with us in beautiful White Bay!  Stay tuned for the reopening of the kitchen & boutique...

Special thanks for the Soggy crew who worked tirelessly demolishing, clearing, & rebuilding... Merus, Lovie, Prophet, Terro, & Daniel... Cheers to you!”


----------



## RNCollins (Jan 1, 2018)

From Soggy Dollar Bar Facebook Post:
December 31, 2017

“Out with old... in with new... WE ARE BACK! Webcam live streaming from Soggy Dollar Bar!”

http://www.soggydollar.com/webcam

#soggydollarbar #whitebay #jostvandyke


----------

